# مجموعة الارائك لاستقدام الايدي العاملة من اليمن لدول الخليج



## استقدام من اليمن (23 يونيو 2012)

*مجموعة الارائك اليمنية لاستقدام الايدي العاملة (مكاتب معتمدة للسفارة السعودية)


أول مجموعة متكاملة في الجمهورية اليمنية لتأهيل واستقدام العمالة اليمنية إلى المملكة العربية السعودية والدول الخليجية والدول العربية وجميع بلدان العالم .

حيث ان مجموعتنا لديها مصادرها الخاصة لتوفير اصحاب الكوادر العلمية والعملية الممتازة والتي لديها الخبرة الكافية لجعل مجموعتنا هي الافضل على الاطلاق بإذن الله تعالى .

كما أن لدينا كادر خاص بالمجموعة لاختيار العمالة المطلوبة بشكل دقيق واختبارها والتأكد من صحة وثائقها وتعميدها * فإن كفاءة العمالة يعكس الكفاءة الفعلية والحقيقة لمجموعتنا * ونتمكن من خلالها من
كسب ثقتكم وهذا هو هدفنا الأول * لكي نكون بمثابة وكلاء لكم في الجمهورية اليمنية في حال رغبتكم بإستقدام العمالة منها ونوفر عليكم الجهد والوقت في توفير الايدي العاملة .

ويسرنا ان نوفر لكم العمالة اليمنية في جميع التخصصات ومجالات العمل وبكافة المؤهلات .

لدينا جميع التخصصات من [ أطباء - مهندسين - أداريين - موظفين - حرفيين ]

المهن الطبية : [ استشاريين * أخصائيين * كافة الكوادر الطبية * ممرضات * ممرضين ]

أطباء و طبيبات في التخصصات التالية : [ أسنان * أطفال * عظام * نساء وولادة * جلدية * صيادلة ]

المهن التعليمية : [ أساتذة جامعيين - معلمين و معلمات ]

المهن الهندسية : [ استشاريون * مهندسين * هندسة - (مدني * انشائي * طرق * عمارة * مكانيك * إلكترونيات * ديكور * كيميائي * زراعي) ]

الحاسوب والاتصالات : [مهندسين حاسوب - شبكات - اتصالات - مبرمجين - مصممين ]

المهن الفنية : [ مساح * كهرباء تمديدات * صرف صحي ]

المهن المعمارية : [ بنائين * بلاطين * نجارين * نجاريين مباني * حدادين * حدادين مسلح * مليسين * عمال معماريين * معلميين ديكورات وجبس ]

المهن الادارية : [ محاسبين - مدراء محاسبين - محاسبين تجاريين - مدققيين - إدارة أعمال - موارد بشرية ]

مهن المبيعات : [ مناديب مبيعات * وموزعين * كاشير ]

المهن الزراعية : [ عمال زراعيين * مشرفين زراعيين * مهندسين زراعيين ]

السائقين : [ سائقين معدات هندسية * سائقين نقل ثقيل * نقل خفيف * سائقين عموميين * سائقين خاص ]

معدات ثقيلة : [ ميكانيكيين معدات ثقيلة * كهربائيين معدات ثقيلة ]

المطاعم و المأكولات : [ طباخين * صانعي حلويات * صانعي عصائر * صانعي معجنات ]

من مزايا مجموعتنا ان لديها كادر خاص لاختيار العمالة واختبار كفاءتها والتأكد من قدرتها في العمل

المتقدم إليه .

لسنا الوحيدون * ولكننا الافضل بعون الله *****

مجموعة الأرائك للتوظيف

للراغبين بالاستقدام نرجوا منكم التواصل معنا على الرقم او الايميل الموضح نهاية الصفحة

T : 00967 770795392

00967736640554

E-mail : [email protected]

[email protected]

__________________

مجموعة الارائك المعتمدة لاستقدام الايدي العاملة والتوظيف

T: 00967-770795392

00967736640554
E-mail : [email protected]

[email protected]

Web : http://www.alarakjob.com/:

صنعاء -شارع الزبيري امام وزارة الشباب والرياضة
​*


----------

